# Tesco points



## scotty1 (Mar 6, 2010)

How many points do you need for a crossing?


----------



## Whatton (Feb 1, 2010)

From where to where?


----------



## scotty1 (Mar 6, 2010)

Sorry norm from Dover/ calais or tunnel,ta


----------



## readyforoff (Dec 28, 2013)

6000 points converts to £60 vouchers which is tripled when booking tunnel (£180). 1 point per £1 spent and 1 point per £2 spent on fuel. We get 2 crossings per annum out of it FOC.


----------



## Jeannette (Aug 7, 2012)

Can someone give me a link to how we convert the tesco points to the tunnel vouchers please?


----------



## readyforoff (Dec 28, 2013)

Jeannette said:


> Can someone give me a link to how we convert the tesco points to the tunnel vouchers please?


Tesco clubcard website then in to travel then in to Eurotunnel.


----------



## MYFANWY1 (May 9, 2011)

Hi there, we go on Tesco web site click on travel then euro tunnel and you put in your voucher numbers,then they give you a code you then phone euro tunnel with the code and they triple up, so £60 is £180 hope this helps. Eddie.


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

Hi
As a rule of thumb a years shopping buying only tesco value range will get you a crossing but limits you to travelling in the middle of the night.
If your more tesco finest then you can travel at peak times on cheaper days of the week.
If you totally sell your soul to the tesco devil, get a credit card, fill your car at their filling station, have electric and gas with eon and buy your tyres at black circle you can go the whole hog and get a couple of crossings a year on bank holiday weekends or school holidays.
James


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Tesco*

Hi

My blog article about Tesco will help you. Even has the 01303 number to avoid calling the 08 number when you book!

Russ

Tesco points and the tunnel


----------

